# Unexplained infertility,high prolactin



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi guys I've had a failed ivf cycle last month,been ttcing for 10 years, I fall into the unexplained infertility, after my failed Cylcle with one clinic I contacted another clinic who checked my medical reports and have said my prolactin is very high,I've been put on cabergoline twice a week, I hope this has been my reason for not conceiving as not having a diagnosis sucks, i Would love to hear some sucess stories xxxx


----------

